# [Avertissement] Noyau 2.6.24 performances

## gglaboussole

Bonjour à tous,

Si comme moi après l'installation du noyau 2.6.24-r3 (passé x86 hier) vous remarquez une perte sensible de performances, surtout quand vous essayez de faire plusieurs trucs en même temps le coupable est :

Fair group CPU scheduler (dans général setup) , nouvelle feature activée par défaut dans ce noyau.

J'ai touvé ce post :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-657398-highlight-.html

et en effet pour moi aussi le désactiver a tout remis dans l'ordre...

Peut être que ma machine est trop vielle (athlon xp 2600) mais si ça peut éviter à certain de chercher des heures...  :Wink: 

----------

## Desintegr

Cette option est surtout utile sur les systèmes qui sont utilisés par de nombreux utilisateurs en même temps. Par exemple, un serveur pour faire du thin-client.

Elle permet de distribuer équitablement les ressources processeur entre les différents utilisateurs.

Sur les machines de bureau où un seul utilisateur est connecté, ce n'est pas très utile.

De plus, par défaut, le root possède une très forte priorité sur les utilisateurs. Si vous lancez un emerge, votre session utilisateur risque de devenir très lente.

C'est d'ailleurs ce qui a du t'arriver.

----------

## gglaboussole

tout à fait... merci pour tes explications Desintegr   :Wink:   c'est ce qui me semblait avoir compris de ma lecture de kernel newbies mais je n'étais pas sûr à 100 % de ma traduction...

En revanche le fait d'avoir choisi d'activer cette option par défaut peut être préjudiciable aux utilisateurs (nombreux) qui utilisent leurs machines seuls et pour un usage desktop, non ?

----------

## RaX

Humm maintenant que vous parlez de ça c'est vrai que j'ai moi même des problèmes de performance avec le 2.6.24 j'avais mis ça sur le dos de mon Atlhon 2100+ mais je m'empresse de désactiver ça.

----------

## Desintegr

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> En revanche le fait d'avoir choisi d'activer cette option par défaut peut être préjudiciable aux utilisateurs (nombreux) qui utilisent leurs machines seuls et pour un usage desktop, non ?

 

La configuration par défaut n'est jamais gardé par les distributions.

C'est aux mainteneurs des noyaux des autres distributions de bien configurer leurs noyaux. C'est à eux de décider de garder ou non cette option.

Pour Gentoo, si tu configures toi-même ton noyau, c'est à toi de décider si tu as besoin ou non de cette option  :Razz: .

Sinon, pour genkernel, je ne sais pas comment ça se passe.

----------

## gglaboussole

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   En revanche le fait d'avoir choisi d'activer cette option par défaut peut être préjudiciable aux utilisateurs (nombreux) qui utilisent leurs machines seuls et pour un usage desktop, non ? 
> 
> La configuration par défaut n'est jamais gardé par les distributions.
> 
> C'est aux mainteneurs des noyaux des autres distributions de bien configurer leurs noyaux. C'est à eux de décider de garder ou non cette option.
> ...

 

Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est même la possibilité d'avoir toujours le choix qui m'a séduit dans gentoo, je n'ai jamais utilisé genkernel mais je reconnais que je me tape pas à la main un make menuconfig à chaque version 2.N+1 mais un bon vieux make oldconfig... je m'aide de kernel newbies pour comprendre l'intérêt de telle ou telle nouvelle option mais quand c'est le choix par défaut et que les explications ne sont pas super claires je me range au choix par défaut me disant que si les dev ont choisis de l'activer c'est qu'ils devaient bien avoir une raison   :Laughing: 

D'où mon "avertissement" car je pense que je suis pas le seul à procéder de cette façon..

----------

## Desintegr

Oui, je pense que beaucoup de personnes qui configurent leur noyau à la main se sont fait « avoir » par cette option, moi le premier.

J'avais remarqué une forte baisse de la réactivé de mon système pendant les emerge (même avec un nice de 19).

Cependant, j'ai trouvé rapidement d'où venait le problème (en lisant les releases notes du noyau, etc.).

----------

## truc

merci bien pour cet « avertissement » !(" :Wink: ")

je la désactive de suite également n'en ayant pas l'utilité  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

+1 en effet ca corrige certaines "incohérences" que j'ai pu constater niveau perfs

----------

## E11

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> D'où mon "avertissement" car je pense que je suis pas le seul à procéder de cette façon..

  /me pas du tout dans le cas  :Mr. Green:  lol Merci pour cette note très utile ! je me disais justement que mes noyaux commençaient à être fameusement outdater :/ (la flemme de recompiler lol)

@truc : « " lol " »  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Merci pour l'info, je vais garder ça pas loin quand je vais migrer vers le kernel 2.6.24

----------

## titoucha

Moi de même, je vais garder précieusement cette info.

----------

## gbetous

Merci pour l'info. Comme quoi Gentoo est vraiment indisociable de son fameux forum   :Wink: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Merci pour cette info   :Idea: 

Option désactivée    :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> Merci pour cette info  
> 
> Option désactivée   

 

+1 ...

----------

## gglaboussole

Content que cette info ait pu être utile....  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, mais on a pas une tite médaille en chocolat gentoo, ou un tshirt gentoofr qui va bien pour remercier gglaboussole, là?  :Smile: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bon, mais on a pas une tite médaille en chocolat gentoo, ou un tshirt gentoofr qui va bien pour remercier gglaboussole, là? 

 

MDR   :Very Happy:   je propose que 10 euros me soit envoyé par clic sur ce post....  :Laughing: 

----------

## bivittatus

Ca change effectivement la vie!!! Merci à toi!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bon, mais on a pas une tite médaille en chocolat gentoo, ou un tshirt gentoofr qui va bien pour remercier gglaboussole, là? 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  euh rassurez moi les mecs (et les filles) : vous plaisantez là ?

Vous ne balayez pas toutes les options avant de lancer la compilation  :Question: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Vous ne balayez pas toutes les options avant de lancer la compilation 

 

Si, mais parfois un peu trop rapidement ...

----------

## CryoGen

Oups il était activé chez moi aussi -_-" 

Merci pour l'avertissement  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  euh rassurez moi les mecs (et les filles) : vous plaisantez là ?
> 
> Vous ne balayez pas toutes les options avant de lancer la compilation 

  *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> je me tape pas à la main un make menuconfig à chaque version 2.N+1 mais un bon vieux make oldconfig... je m'aide de kernel newbies pour comprendre l'intérêt de telle ou telle nouvelle option mais quand c'est le choix par défaut et que les explications ne sont pas super claires je me range au choix par défaut me disant que si les dev ont choisis de l'activer c'est qu'ils devaient bien avoir une raison   

 

----------

## anigel

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  euh rassurez moi les mecs (et les filles) : vous plaisantez là ?
> 
> Vous ne balayez pas toutes les options avant de lancer la compilation 

 

Ben.... Si. J'ai une base de départ, commune à toutes mes machines, et ensuite j'adapte. Mais globalement, si, je vérifie tout.

----------

## babykart

cela fait maintenant bien un mois facile que j'utilise les options suivantes

```
[*] Control Group support

[*]   Example debug cgroup subsystem

[*]   Namespace cgroup subsystem

[*]   Cpuset support

[*] Fair group CPU scheduler

    Basis for grouping tasks (user id)  --->

[*] Simple CPU accounting cgroup subsystem
```

sans avoir noté de pertes de performances...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso avant de compiler un nouveau noyau je lit la release note, comme ça quand make oldconfig me propose d'activer une nouvelle option j'ai déjà une petite idée sur son utilité.

Ensuite je vérifie toutes les options de temps en temps.

----------

## Oupsman

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    euh rassurez moi les mecs (et les filles) : vous plaisantez là ?
> 
> Vous ne balayez pas toutes les options avant de lancer la compilation  
> 
> Ben.... Si. J'ai une base de départ, commune à toutes mes machines, et ensuite j'adapte. Mais globalement, si, je vérifie tout.

 

Pareil ... Je récupère le plus souvent la config de l'ancien noyau, mais par mesure de sécurité, je passe partout dans le futur nouveau noyau, histoire de m'assurer qu'une option à la noix ne s'est pas glissée, ou qu'un paramètre par défaut n'a pas changé.

----------

## polytan

J'ai l'option d'activée depuis 15 jours sur mon portable et je n'ai pas rencontré de soucis particulier...

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

vous parlez de ces options : 

```
grep -i cfs .config

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

```

EDIT : c'est plutôt celui là :

```
Symbol: FAIR_GROUP_SCHED [=y]                                                                                                              │  

  │ Prompt: Fair group CPU scheduler                                                                                                           │  

  │   Defined at init/Kconfig:327                                                                                                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                │  

  │     -> General setup  
```

----------

## gglaboussole

@Mickael Symbol: FAIR_GROUP_SCHED [=y]  exact

Je pense que les heureux possesseurs de dual core ou de machines puissantes et récentes sont moins affectés car si cette option répartie la charge cpu max entre les utilisateurs (root privilégié comme le soulignait desintegr) même avec 50 % des capacités de vos bouzins vous reléguez mon athlon xp 2600 au rang de convertisseur euros     :Laughing: 

Tant que je ne lançais pas plusieurs applis en même temps la différence n'était pas sensible...seulement voilà avec "seti" qui tourne + un emerge (donc déjà 3 utilisateurs: root, boinc, et moi  se répartissant chacun 33% des ressources-si j'ai bien compris- avec un avantage à root) il me fallait un temps interminable pour lancer firefox par exemple , même un simple terminal mettait plusieurs secondes à apparaître !  Il m'a pas fallu longtemps pour me convaincre que quelque chose ne tournait pas rond et justement parce que je lis aussi les releases notes (sans toujours bien les comprendre c'est vrai) j'ai vite identifié la cause de mon problème en faisant une recherche sur le forum anglais, et l'ai partagée ici. 

Dorénavant c'est nickel pour moi mais je n'ai pas la prétention de dire qu'il ne faut pas utiliser cette option qui doit avoir son utilité sur une machine multiutilisateur... et qui doit peu pénaliser les pc puissants. 

Je regrettais juste le choix des dev d'en avoir fais une option par défaut ce qui lorsqu'on ne fait pas parfaitement les choses (c'est à dire un make oldconfig à l'arrache comme je l'ai fait ou une primo compilation en laissant les options par défaut) pourrait donner un mauvais sentiment à un débutant Gentoo qui serait mono-utilisateur d'une machine orientée desktop.

----------

## anigel

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> il me fallait un temps interminable pour lancer firefox par exemple

 

Mauvais exemple...

...

OK, je sors => [ ]

----------

## polytan

Je pense que OpenOffice.org est encore pire...

----------

## razer

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   il me fallait un temps interminable pour lancer firefox par exemple 
> 
> Mauvais exemple...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Je pense que OpenOffice.org est encore pire...

 

Dieu quelle médisance, je suis choqué   :Confused:   :Laughing: 

On peut quand même constater quelques progrès avec les versions respectives 3(beta) et 2.3, même si il reste du travail

D'ailleurs, Xorg/gnome/kde auraient bien besoin d'un soin de ce côté, aussi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gglaboussole

le "quickstarter" d' openoffice dans outils/option/mémoire vive améliore considérablement les choses... un peu moins de 2sec pour le lancer au premier démarrage (au lieu de 7sec sans), les démarrages suivants sont quasi immédiats...(encore une fois avec mon viel athlon et 1 Go de ram...bon y a peut être mon raptor qui aide   :Wink:  ) Quant à firefox c'est vrai que plus il avance dans son développement plus il rame...content donc de savoir que la version 3 serait plus réactive (mais pas encore essayée)

----------

